# Making custom aztec masks and decals?



## PixelMagic (Aug 25, 2004)

Hi all. I am working on the 1/2500 scale Enterprise-D model, and I can't find any viynl aztec masks for this ship. I know how to use Adobe Illustrator enough, that I believe I could draw my own aztecs. However, I don't know how to have them printed on vinyl, or who could do that for me. 

Also, along those same lines, if I want to make my own custom decals, how do I measure the surface of the model so that I know decals will line up? How do I know how to draw the vinyl masks to line up on a real physical surface? 

Any advice in this area would be helpful.


----------



## Cajjunwolfman (Nov 15, 2004)

http://www.gatorsmask.com/


----------



## Lou Dalmaso (Jul 13, 2004)

I've started many times, but the D is the only Enterprise to have alluded me when coming up with painting masks.

I work in very "stone knives and bearskins" approach. laying tape down on the actual kits and drawing over them. The compound curves of the D are not condusive to this approach.

if you come up with something, I'd be happy to see how well it would run on my plotter


----------



## Atemylunch (Jan 16, 2006)

Just what Lou said. Only don't go for accuracy, do something that looks good to your eye. The D's aztecs are a nightmare, there is no logic to them at all. 

Then there is the shape of the hull. 

Good luck.


----------



## kenlee (Feb 11, 2010)

Atemylunch said:


> Just what Lou said. Only don't go for accuracy, do something that looks good to your eye. The D's aztecs are a nightmare, there is no logic to them at all.
> 
> Then there is the shape of the hull.
> 
> Good luck.


Somewhere, I don't remember where exactly, the people who painted the original 1701-D included the word "ugly" as part of the aztec paint job because that is what they thought about it. I heard that the original AMT kit replicated that little detail.


----------



## b26354 (Apr 11, 2007)

If you can get hold of some transparent masking film. Lay that down in smallish sections and mark the major panel lines, windows etc with a permanent marker. Then peel the masking film off and stick the sections to a flat sheet of paper and scan it - then load the scan as a background layer into your favourite drawing package and you have a fairly accurate reference for adding detail, extra panel lines, windows etc that you can print onto decal paper (after hiding your original scan layer).

I used a variety of similar techniques on this Enterprise-C to generate computer cut paint masks and decals printed on a Alps printer.

http://b26354.co.nz/Enterprise-C/index.html

I'm pretty happy with the paint - and the salvage job on the secondary hull windows. I really should make similar decals for all the primary hull windows.


----------



## SteveR (Aug 7, 2005)

Along those lines (nice job, b26354) can you do a pencil rubbing of the hull onto transparent masking film (e.g. frisket), since the aztec is molded onto the hull?

Or you could do as b26354 recommends. For lasercut stuff, I went to Burry Signs in Toronto. Signmakers should be able to do it -- just make sure your AI shapes are closed, and no lines cross each other.


----------



## Atemylunch (Jan 16, 2006)

kenlee said:


> Somewhere, I don't remember where exactly, the people who painted the original 1701-D included the word "ugly" as part of the aztec paint job because that is what they thought about it. I heard that the original AMT kit replicated that little detail.


Here you go.
http://images2.wikia.nocookie.net/_...e_perpetuated_onto_AMT's_instructionsheet.jpg
It was done on the original(6') studio model's paint job. 
When the model was repainted(I think for Generations) it was gone. 
So it wasn't on the model at the Christie's auction.


----------



## PixelMagic (Aug 25, 2004)

Well, I just went out and bought a new 1/2500th Enterprise D for this project. The old one I had in the closet had some bad glue problems from an earlier build attempt, so it was unusable.

However the new Round2 release comes with decals for the aztecs. In theory, I could just scan those and draw my new aztecs on top of those scans in Illustrator, I believe.


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

As I mentioned on the SSM board, you have hit on an idea that will save tons of work (getting the overall shape is the worst). And the fact that you want to draw your own design removes the possibility of anyone saying you just copied their work.


----------

